# Speedcubing- Rubik's Studio Cube vs. DIY Type-A



## VooX (Oct 6, 2007)

*Speedcubing- Rubik's Studio Cube vs. cube4you.com DIY Type-A/B/C*

Hello everyone,

I am looking to buy a new speedcube. In the past, I ordered a white DIY from "puzzleproz" ebay seller. I am not sure if it is class-a or class-b.

I have since learned about "class-a/b/c" cubes, as well as finding some new Hungarian Rubik's Studio cubes on cube4you.com.

From member's experience, which makes a better speedcube? cube4you class a or b or c? or is the studio cube properly adjusted the best?

Also, is there any difference for speedcubing with the Rubik's studio cube, and the Rubik's assembly cube?

I want to get ready for competition and need a good cube.

I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Demon Parasite (Oct 6, 2007)

well, you need to have a logo on one of your stickers for a competition, and DIY kits don't have logos, so you'd have to use cubesmith tiles/stickers. i've never used a hungarian studio cube, but i've heard that they need a lot of work, like sanding, filing springs, breaking in, etc... but they already have a logo. i currently use an orange puzzleproz DIY cube, and it moves quite nicely. so just put some cubesmith tiles/stickers on a DIY cube, and i think it will be better, and competition legal


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 6, 2007)

You don't need to have a logo for competition. Only my 4x4 has a logo on it. Not too many people even have logos on their cubes. I don't know where you got that information.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 7, 2007)

Demon Parasite said:


> well, you need to have a logo on one of your stickers for a competition



what?! 0.o


----------



## Protest (Oct 7, 2007)

indeed you do need a logo. says in the wca rules.

3m)	Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For 3x3x3 Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the center pieces.


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#puzzles


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 7, 2007)

Wrong. "At most" means "less than or equal to".


----------



## Protest (Oct 8, 2007)

says must have at most. i dunno, i interpret(sp?) it as you must have one but, they're pretty loose so i guess you're right, kinda


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 8, 2007)

No, "at most" means you can have up to one, therefore you can have either one or zero.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes. At most means you can't have more than 1 logo. This prevents someone from using something like a picured cube. There is no necessity for a logo, especially because I, along with many, many others, have competed without logos. I think even Ron van Bruchem doesn't have a logo.


----------



## VooX (Oct 8, 2007)

*Stickers don't matter... Spending and extra $35 does to me*

What is the difference between the Hungarian Cubes and the www.cube4you.com Class-a cubes?

I can always change stickers, but I don't want to keep changing cubes.

Is the extra $35 or so I would need to spend on the Hungarian Rubik' Studio cube worth it? Or is the regular Class-A cubes the best for speedcubing?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 8, 2007)

It's REALLY up to you. You should try both to determine which you like better. Alternatively, you could try a rubiks.com DIY kit as well; those are very good too.

It all comes down to personal preference.

The Studio cubes and other store-bought cubes generally don't cut corners well, but DIY cubes do. But you have to adjust and fine-tune all the tensions for your DIY cube yourself, which is very tedious and time consuming.

Personally, I like a store-bought cube pieces and a DIY cube core.


----------



## VooX (Oct 8, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> It's REALLY up to you. You should try both to determine which you like better. Alternatively, you could try a rubiks.com DIY kit as well; those are very good too.
> 
> It all comes down to personal preference.
> 
> ...



I am comfortable with putting together DIY cubes. In a weird way I sort of like setting it up exactly how I like it.

The regular Rubik's DIY is another option like you mention.

I hope people who might be familiar with common speedcubes could help my search for my next cube.

So:

Rubik's DIY vs. Rubik's Studio vs. www.cube4you.com Type-A

Which one do you prefer?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

The new Type-A from cube4you (lowered centers) is the best
The old Type-A from cube4you (no lowered centers) is second best
Rubiks DIY is almost as good as the old Type-A
25th anniversery can become the perfect cube after a lot of breaking in (and they are almost impossible to pop)
All other cubes depend a lot on luck. Some are good, others are bad


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 9, 2007)

the new Type A from cube4you are out of stock.. AvGalen, u have one of those? i heard the surface is chunky and it pops alot.. is it true?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't have one, but I have played with the new type-A from Ron van Bruchem and Dan Harris and they agree that it is the best.

If you put it together without paying attention it will pop a lot, but if you pay attention they don't pop more often than others.

I haven't heard any complaints about a "chunky surface"


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 9, 2007)

i emailed the chinese guy from cube4you and 9spuzzle, and they said when pieced together, the surface is uneven. is that true? if it isnt that i wanna buy one when theres stock again =D


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2007)

On Dan Harris' cube, the centre is depressed. Gives a wierd feel, and it was very smooth.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 9, 2007)

It's kinda like the store cubes that the Japanese used..the centers are a bit lower than the edges/corners (and that's usually how a store cube is). It felt the same as the Japanese's cubes too XD


----------



## Radu (Oct 10, 2007)

chue.hsien said:


> the new Type A from cube4you are out of stock.. AvGalen, u have one of those? i heard the surface is chunky and it pops alot.. is it true?



they are still in stock..or at least that's what i see..but it's yellow
http://www.cube4you.com/124_New-Yellow-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html
i ordered one a few days ago. another difference i noticed is that it's 4g lighter  ..the normal type A has 108-109g i think..this one has 105g


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 10, 2007)

are you sure its the same one? cuz the picture shows that the middle cap still has archs.. i was under the impression that the 'new' is refering to the 'yellow'


----------



## Radu (Oct 10, 2007)

hmm...i don't know...immediately after i posted i thought about the same. i will let you know when i get the package. but you might be right...it might be just an old type..but new yellow...lol. anyway...one more cube is not that bad


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't seem to find the "new" DIY kits that you all are talking about. Could someone link me?


----------



## aznblur (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.cube4you.com/124_New-Yellow-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html


----------



## robertpauljr (Oct 12, 2007)

What about opticubes.com?


----------



## Dyste (Oct 16, 2007)

I got one of the new type-a diys from cube4you.com, but it doesn't seem to work very well. The pieces are very springy and tend to pop, even when tightened. I'm not sure if the new diy is supposed to come with large washers, but mine sure didn't. It came with an extra small one though. Does the elision of such large washers affect the balance and stability of a cube?


----------

